# Juvies.........19th & 20th?



## nowski10 (Jan 27, 2006)

Hey guys,
I was wondering if you guys think there will be huntable #'s of juvies around the 19th and 20th? We will be doing film work out in central to northern ND, and need an idea if there gonna be there. I know the juvies usally just piss widdle there way behind the adults. What do you think.....................................any piece of info is greatly appreciated.

Thanks, 
Nick!


----------



## bandedgandr (Jan 13, 2005)

The way the weather is, i`d say you`ll have a good chance, but your gonna need to put some miles on and get them patterned. We shot juvies last weekend in NE SD, and my friends have been shooting 30+ evry day since. There are pods of 500-2000 juvies working there way north. Weather is the key this year. Who knows what they`ll do with htis next system coming thru.

my .02$


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

You should talk to mertzy if you haven't already, he seems to know whats goin on with the birds right now and you'll probably get more of an honest answer out of him anyway


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

Not sure if it will be a little late this year but i believe it was April 27th last year and i killed 21! It was a fun late spring hunt!


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

should be fine. last year on the 21st of april 3 of us shot 126 in 2 hours in central nd


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

My email box has been full this spring of guys from all over asking when to come shoot juvies.

Expect to put on A LOT of miles and also expect some competition throughout the month of April.


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

I've never heard of anyone doing it but imagine how tame the birds would be if you could find a juvie roost somewhere in Canada about a month from now.


----------



## goosehauler22 (Dec 16, 2004)

I think the way it sounds the juvies are getting hunted harder this year than the adults. Hard to say with as many guys going after them if it is even worth your time. It would suck to put on hundreds of miles to find out someone is already hunting your birds.


----------



## nowski10 (Jan 27, 2006)

You all have really good answers. Respect them all. If you wanna share, are you guys going @ all the 19th and 20th?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

goosehauler22 said:


> I think the way it sounds the juvies are getting hunted harder this year than the adults. Hard to say with as many guys going after them if it is even worth your time. It would suck to put on hundreds of miles to find out someone is already hunting your birds.


I've been thinking the same thing........also kind of hard when the walleyes are hitting in the back yard.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

There's quite a bunch of them today a few miles NW of Groton,Sd but for how long????Especially with a blizzard due to hit tonight.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

I've heard reports as low as 3% of the mid continent population of light geese is juvenile this year so really plan on putting on the miles to track them down. The guys waiting for the big juvie flights like other years better not hold their breathe too long.


----------

